
The problem with real news, and what we can do about it - thepolymath
https://thecorrespondent.com/22/the-problem-with-real-news-and-what-we-can-do-about-it/513394530-b84c1be3
======
thepolymath
Monthly current affairs magazines fare slightly better than daily news in
dealing with sensational content.

This problem is even worse in tv media. Only a few shows do in-depth analysis
of big issues. A notable example being Last Week Tonight with John Oliver.

Another problem not mentioned here is the different levels of interest people
have in different topics. For instance, some people may want to know every
little news about the new iPhone, some may want to know only the major
changes, and some may just want to know when the new iPhone releases. The
current news groups readers of all levels of interest into one or two groups
only.

Should news have more levels? And would it be practical to do?

